# Need rat train from Hillman MI to Huron Valley MI



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the okay to send a rat or two down to Huron Valley rat rescue, so if anyone could help me out, that would be awesome.

I cant travel far, but i can travel around my area. Maybe about an hour to 1 1/2 hours. 

Anyone with any information for me can PM me here or email me at [email protected].
Thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You are finding new homes for your other rats now too then?


----------

